# Frustrated with breeder



## loveourgsd (Oct 4, 2016)

The breeder we got our puppy from claimed she was AKC but has balked at giving us the papers. I have verified thru the AKC that the litter was registered (she gave us minimal info on a typed paper). I do not have a contract. Hindsight, there were a lot of red flags. In the end, we have a gorgeous dog we adore. However, we paid a lot of money for the dog, and it stings to think I was lied to. I suspect that the breeder is being dishonest about the sire. She said she had obtained frozen semen from overseas. The dam is here locally. The sire she is claiming she used does have a dna number on file with the akc. Can I get my dog tested to find out if he is the sire? I realize some may think I'm nuts, but I just want to know if she was lying. I'm trying to figure out why she won't hand over the papers that I KNOW she has in her possession. It makes no sense. I even provided proof that my dog was spayed. It didn't help. Just excuse after excuse. Any suggestions?


----------

